# Vimy Ridge Painting??? HELP!



## canadian_pride (20 Nov 2004)

Does anyone know the name of the Fmaous Vimy Ridge painting with the Souls of the dead climbing to the Tower?  Better yet, anyone know How to Get a Copy?

Need one for our new combined Mess, Thanks

_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2004)

Called "The Ghosts of Vimy Ridge"

Here's one place you can order it (from the UK)
http://www.battlefields.co.uk/prints.php


----------



## Cloud Cover (20 Nov 2004)

Canadian War Museum was selling them this past summer.


----------



## a23trucker (30 Nov 2004)

I've got a question about the painting.....
Is it just me or are the spirits "advancing" towards the Canadian start line, from the back side of the ridge?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Nov 2004)

I don't think they're advancing at all. The description has them "gathering in the silvery moonlight". Using the monument as a gathering point perhaps?

"Will Longstaff painted this scene in 1931, before the monument was completed. The theme closely follows his other works and portrays the spirit of the Canadian Corps. Resembling the Menin Gate at Midnight in composition, the Vimy Ridge Memorial stands dramatically on the summit, beneath which the shimmering spirits of Canadian Soldiers gather in the silvery moonlight."


----------



## lostmuskrat (1 Dec 2004)

Everything you can see in the painting are trenches and positions to the rear of the German outpost line.  The Canadian start lines were on the other side of the monument.


----------



## a23trucker (1 Dec 2004)

Thanx, I thought my sense of direction was correct.


----------

